# Arizona Aquatic Gardens



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Googling them will yield plenty of reviews and experiences. Most of them bad.


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

I was just looking at them yesterday,, Google for reviews,, 97 out of 100 negative reviews


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

yeah, they are bad - first hand experience.. their plant miss classification is wrong 50% of the time, snail infested (you can dip your plants to kill them but still..) and their shipping is little high for my taste. Definitely better to check out users on here or hit up petsmarts for their top-fin plants


----------



## ckraft (Feb 19, 2013)

I've bought from them, off hand I can't remember what. If you can deal with the minimums and shipping policy, and don't expect too much customer service, I'd say they are fine.  I'd buy from them again.


----------



## TehDopeness (Jun 26, 2013)

If you're in Tucson I recommend Arizona Nature Aquatics, but I don't think they have a online store.


----------



## fish_22 (Jun 13, 2013)

oh ok, thanks


----------



## NYREPS (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't do it!!!!


----------

